# Weekly Texas Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly Texas Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices mostly steady. Demand and trade activity 
moderate. A few comments have been made about Alfalfa producers may soon be a 
little more willing to turn loose of their supply, although others still 
maintain that growers are reluctant to sell in hopes of higher prices later in 
the fall and winter. Many areas have received moisture over the last week due 
to Hurricane Ike. Those areas on the coast and in the line of Ike's path 
received extreme weather conditions, damaging crops from the salt water. 
Comments have been made about livestock being stranded or found dead due to the 
lack of fresh water available, and limited pasture. From the Ag News Team from 
Texas A&M "AgriLife Extension and other government and industry groups have 
teamed up to provide relief to ranchers in the area with Operation No Fences: 
Hurricane Ike Horse and Cattle Relief. Those who wish to make money donations 
to the operation may call 979-845-2604. For hay, feed, fencing or trucking 
donations call the Texas Department of Agriculture at 800-835-5832". The state 
of Texas Department of agriculture has the Hay and Grazing Hot Line set up for 
buyers and sellers, number is 1-877-429-1998. The web site for TDA is 
www.tda.state.tx.us. Prices for hay and pellets quoted per ton except where 
noted.

Panhandle:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-250.00, 
instances up to 300.00; Good to Premium quality 200.00-230.00, 6.50-7.00 per 
bale. Large Squares: Delivered: Supreme to Premium quality 200.00-260.00; Good 
to Premium quality 175.00-200.00.
Chopped Alfalfa: Delivered to feedlots: North: 185.00-200.00. South: 195.00-
210.00, instances dairy hay 215.00-240.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: Delivered: 7.00-7.50 per bale. Large rounds: 
Delivered: Premium quality: 140.00; Good quality 125.00-135.00.
Prairie Hay: Small squares: Delivered: 185.00; 7.00 per bale. 
Sorghum-Sudan Grass: Large Rounds: FOB: 120.00.

West Texas: 
Alfalfa: Small Squares: FOB: Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-285.00, 7.50-
10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 195.00-210.00; 7.50 per bale. Large 
Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-260.00; Good to Premium 
quality 200.00-230.00.

North, Central and East Texas:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-270.00, 
7.00-10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 6.00-7.00 per bale. FOB: Good to 
Premium quality 5.00-7.00 per bale in the barn. Large Squares: Delivered: 
Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-260.00; Good to Premium quality 200.00-230.00; 
Good quality 180.00-200.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Small Squares: FOB: Premium quality 6.00-7.50 per bale; 
Fair to Good quality 4.00-5.50 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium quality 
60.00-90.00 per roll; Good quality 45.00-60.00; Fair quality 30.00-40.00 per 
roll.

South Texas:
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: FOB or delivered locally: Premium quality 
7.50-8.50 per bale; Good quality 4.00-7.00 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium 
quality 65.00-85.00 per roll; Good quality 40.00-65.00; Poor quality 30.00-40.00 
per roll.

Detailed Quotations - Texas 
Alfalfa Panhandle West N.C./East South
Small squares
Supreme/Del 230.00-270.00 200.00-270.00 
Premium/Del 230.00-270.00 200.00-270.00 
Good/Del 200.00-230.00 
Supreme/FOB 200.00-285.00 
Premium/FOB 200.00-285.00 
Good/FOB 195.00-210.00 
Large squares
Supreme/Del 200.00-260.00 200.00-250.00 230.00-260.00
Premium/Del 200.00-260.00 200.00-250.00 230.00-260.00
Good/Del 175.00-200.00 180.00-200.00 180.00-200.00
Fair/Del 
Supreme/FOB 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large rounds 
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Chopped/Del 185.00-240.00 
Grass Hay
Small squares
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Fair/Del 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large squares
Good/Del 
Large rounds
Good/Del 140.00 
Good/FOB

Table 1: Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more than 
10% grass)
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. 
**TDN calculated using the western formula. Quantitative factors are 
approximate, and many factors can affect feeding value. Values based on 
100% dry matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%). Guidelines are to be used with 
visual appearance and intent of sale (usage).

Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent 
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Utility Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding 
value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence hay price or 
value more than testing results.

Hay Quality Designation's physical descriptions: 
Supreme: Very early maturity, pre bloom, soft fine stemmed, extra leafy. 
Factors indicative of very high nutritive content. Hay is excellent color and 
free of damage.
Premium: Early maturity, i.e., pre-bloom in legumes and pre head in grass 
hays, extra leafy and fine stemmed-factors indicative of a high nutritive 
content. Hay is green and free of damage. 
Good: Early to average maturity, i.e., early to mid-bloom in legumes and 
early head in grass hays, leafy, fine to medium stemmed, free of damage other 
than slight discoloration. 
Fair: Late maturity, i.e., mid to late-bloom in legumes, head-in grass hays, 
moderate or below leaf content, and generally coarse stemmed. Hay may show 
light damage. 
Utility: Hay in very late maturity, such as mature seed pods in legumes or 
mature head in grass hays, coarse stemmed. This category could include hay 
discounted due to excessive damage and heavy weed content or mold. 
Defects will be identified in market reports when using this category.

Source: USDA-Texas Dept of Ag Market News, Amarillo, TX
806/372-6361 - email: [email protected]
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/am_gr310.txt


----------

